# Flip off his nose



## Liljah (Jan 20, 2008)

I am trying to teach Shane a new trick, to place a piece of food on the tip of his nose and have him flip it in the air. I can't get him to hold his head straight for me to even place the food on his nose. He is so food driven it is hard to get him to focus on anything else but the piece of food in between his eyes. Where can I start?


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I started with the wait command and something bigger than a bit of food. Though usually not as large as in my avatar







a nylabone worked very well.

To be honest, I really don't remember all the steps but I love that fact now that he does it.


----------



## Liljah (Jan 20, 2008)

Could you balance a bone on their nose? It keeps tipping on me. and Shane is looking at me with that "WTH are you doing?"

I would love for him to do it too...he is just being stubborn old Shane.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: LiljahCould you balance a bone on their nose?


----------



## WISLADY (Apr 9, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## Liljah (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks! that look in the picture "aw ma, do I have to? This is so embarassing!"


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

And yet again - Taken today


----------



## Liljah (Jan 20, 2008)

he is such a good sport!!


----------

